# flexible drill bit



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I have seen Norm Abram (new yankee workshop) on the discovery channel here in the uk using one of these









Im on vacation to orlando on the 21st september to 4th october, where can i pick one up?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ianclapham said:


> I have seen Norm Abram (new yankee workshop) on the discovery channel here in the uk using one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much any electrical supply house will carry them.

Do a web search for "Greenlee flexible auger bit".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Available in a few common sizes at Home Depot as well. They also have a small tool to aid making short bends into the wall.

I have a couple of the bits and love them.

Have to be careful drilling into the top plate. If the plate is double, there is a risk of exiting the wall before it gets to the ceiling.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ideal, Greenlee, & Klein make them and you can get them in electrical supply houses.

Most have a hole in the drill motor end so you can drill then pull wires...

There are available in twist drills and some are available in larger auger bits as well Klein I believe makes those...


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

brilliant thanks guys, lets hope i don't get stopped by the airport on way home with a load of those lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When in Orlando I highly recommend visiting 'The Magic Kingdom' at Walt Disney World. Don't know if you and the Mrs. have children or not, but even without 'em, Disney World is a must see. My kids love it. Visit the Haunted Mansion, it is pretty cool.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Tommy, its just me and Mrs C, Wh have booked universal, universal islands of adventure, sea world, aquatica, busch gardens. We will look into that when we get there.
thanks


----------

